# Naudia update



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Just wanted to update on Nadi~

She is getting much better. I now just put Zisso in his crate next to her when I leave for work and give them each a Kong filled with yummies. As I pull out of the driveway I listen carefully and it is quiet. Z's crate is not locked but the door is shut to appear so, and with them both busy with their Kong's, they barely notice my departure. When I get home from work, everything is silent. At night I don't close the baby gate to contain them in the hallway any more and there are no accidents at night. So despite the fact that it has been like starting with a puppy, I believe (fingers crossed) we are well on our way to having a good routine.. They get walked in the evening and I mix it up to keep it interesting, going to different places, and doing different things. I think a routine was ever so important with getting her stabilized!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

awesome!!


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

wonderful but aren't you afraid to leave tem with a kong unsupervised?


----------



## JazzyGirl (May 25, 2009)

My vet told me that a kong is safe unsupervised


----------



## tnbsmommy (Mar 23, 2009)

When we brought Magnum home from a shelter, I thought he had seperation anxiety, and he had accidents in the house everyday. Since no one at home would help me and I HAD to go to work every day, I was seriously thinking this may not work... after almost 6 weeks, he just stopped having accidents.The seperation thing stopped after a couple of weeks, but it was like a light switch clicked and he finally "got it" lol, he's settled in like he's always been here... I'm glad things are settling down for you all too! I've been reading your threads on Naudia.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Count Brunowonderful but aren't you afraid to leave tem with a kong unsupervised?


Kongs are the safest to leave alone
I did the same thing when B was a pup NO problems


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Actually I feel that the Kong is safest too! I would fret all day if I left them with a raw bone, and it serves as their breakfast. It is the only time they eat in their crates. I know that it is not a lot for breakfast, but I don't come home to messes either. Then they get their dinner at 6pm


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

tnbsmommy 
I know where you are coming from there! I was thinking this wasn't going to work out wither, and yet could not bare to have to rehome her again after all she has been thru. The way things are going, everything is going to be fine here. Best part is, not only do I have two wonderful companions in Nadi and Z, but they have each other and are both very happy


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Sounds like she's adjusting nicely. Hang in there, she'll get it! With rescues it just takes time, patience and consistently. After her past life, she'll love you all the more. Someday, you'll wake up and say, Nadi, you turned into such a good girl. LOL and then you'll laugh about the rocky road along the way. I know I do!



> Quote:They get walked in the evening and I mix it up to keep it interesting, going to different places, and doing different things.


This should work good for her - keep her mind working. When Morgan was young, I rarely took the same walking route in the same week. She would get too excited to get where we were going that she'd pull. Changing up the routine kept her guessing.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

OMG!! What a mess we had today!! I worked all day and was not happy about it. All I could think was how badly I wanted to come home and be with my dogs. I had to be at work at 6:15 and we did not get off work till 5pm. 

Meanwhile, my poor babies were at home SUFFERING







Nadi had the runs to the extent that the plastic pan in the crate could not hold it all and her blanket in there was







. Because of my long hours, my friend often comes over to take care of the dogs. He cleaned up as much of it as he could, and gave Nadi a bath to clean her up. My vet is giving her a week of Metronidazole, to clear up her puddin poo. I just gave her one pill that I had left over from the last script. I have been slowly making the transition to TOTW and yesterday was an extra bit more. I need to get it done with now cause I don't want to buy any more of the old stuff. (Nutro)

So I have decided to start checking out what my union has to offer in the way of training for a different job. I Need more reliable hours, and want to be out of the weather(hot and cold) and off my feet. 12 hours is way too long to stand in one spot. My union has a wonderful training facility an hour away from here, so hopefully there will be something that I can do besides traffic control. I want and more importantly NEED more reliable hours. I have been getting up at 3:30am now for a week, sometimes 4:30, depending on what time I have to be at work and how long my commute is. I get up that early to let the dogs get out and play, run and romp, potty and poop. Until today it has worked wonders. 

I feel like I am not doing them justice by having these long hours. It will be a different story come Sept cause we have been told it is going to be a short season.


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

oh man.. I know what you mean about the hours thing. Luckily i just had my hours cut to 30 hrs a week so the most they work me in a day is 8 hours and my husband comes home during lunch time but I too have wierd hours.. nothing is ever set as far as days off and schedule times. So that is quite annoying. 

Bella has tummy troubles too so I am constently worried that I will come home to that mess. I have woken up to that mess a few times allready... vomit in the kennel, diarrhea sprayed on the walls of the kennel...not fun. awww.. poor girl. I hope she feels better soon! That is a mess.. one I am sure firmiliar with!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks Kristin...your understanding is greatly appreciated. I am so stinkin' exhausted!! I had to wash the couch cushions cause she got up on them when she was a mess, and I had to mop the floor cause he had to take them over the linolium to get them out the door.I am even still in my work clothes! Think I better get some sleep. 

I forgot to mention that Zisso also had diahhea, but not till after my friend got here. They should both be fine now. I had two pills of the Metro left for an emergency


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

They are both doing great today!! I did not see either have their normal stools today but I am sure they did. They had that dose of Metro last night, and I picked up another script today for them. Now they are going 100% on TOTW too. Perfect timing since I am out of the Nutro finally too.


----------

